# One day in Bristol - where should we go?



## tastebud (Sep 20, 2006)

Brainaddict and I are spending our one year anniversary  in Bristol this Saturday. We get there at 10:30am & leave at 20:00. Can you recommend some cool stuff to do in this time? Places of interest, places to eat, etc.
Neither of us have been before, hence deciding on Bristol as the place to go.

Thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2006)

What's cheap and fascinating is the camera obscura on the Downs. Not only can you spy on people and the suspension bridge, if you go to the ground floor, there's a tunnel down through the rock that pops out on an observation platform half way up the side of the gorge where there are fantastic views.

http://www.about-bristol.co.uk/lnd-01.asp










It's here:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....998546815&amp;lat=51.4574789337539&amp;icon=x

ignore the red circle - the actual building is at the end of that wiggly white road to the left of the green. If you go to see the suspension bridge (which you should) then ask any passer-by for directions.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow. That looks amazing. So pretty. Was going to ask you properly tonight anyway. Thanks


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Wow. That looks amazing. So pretty. Was going to ask you properly tonight anyway. Thanks


No worries. Not for the claustrophobic, mind - there's bits of the tunnel where you have bend right over and it's all bare cut rock. Makes you feel like a smuggler


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 20, 2006)

If you feel really energetic, you could walk up to the bridge from the city centre.. walk up Park Street, and climb up Cabot Tower, great views from there. It's a shame that Uni has started again, because Goldney Gardens is worth a visit, but it's only open to the public during the holidays (it's where I got married.)

One of my favourite cafes is at the bottom of Park Street, can't think what it's bloody called!

*hopes someone will come and help her out*


----------



## JTG (Sep 20, 2006)

Woodes?

Named after Captain Woodes Rogers, a famous Bristol pirate. It's on the left as you walk down, almost the last building before you get to College Green

Vixen - if churches are your bag (and I'm not assuming they are, just that some people like looking even if they're not religious), St Mary Redcliffe is cool. It was built by one of my ancestors (Thomas Canning/Canynge) and you can go see his tomb inside 

Agree that Cabot tower, bridge and camera obscura are good. Also the docks, SS Great Britain, the Matthew (if it's still there, can't remember).

That should keep you both busy enough. If you're training it don't forget to have a proper look at Temple Meads, a very fine looking station.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool thanks all. Yeah, we like churches.  Sounds nice.

Am a bit claustrophobic though - I'll send BA down Crispy.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Woodes?
> 
> Named after Captain Woodes Rogers, a famous Bristol pirate. It's on the left as you walk down, almost the last building before you get to College Green.



That's the one...

*plans stop off enroute to Cornwall*


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 21, 2006)

Another vote for Cabot Tower, you can see France! It's pretty round there too, and it's quite weird it being hidden behind loads of shops. If you're going to Park Street though, I would have lunch at Boston Tea Party, it has a nice outsidey bit too if it's a nice day. 

You've got Wills Building up there too and the museum.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 21, 2006)

*zzz...*

Another recommendation for the Clifton Suspension Bridge - leading suicide hot spot.

Maybe you can listen together to some Suede tracks - the early stuff with Butler, and ponder those that jumped off the bridge!!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes! "The Asphalt World" would be a good one!


----------



## tastebud (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.onestopthali.com/ - Has anyone ever been here?

I've never actually eaten a thali in Britain...  Wonder what it'll be like.


----------



## JTG (Sep 22, 2006)

It's brilliant 

They do a lot of the festivals and have their permanent base in Bristol. Very, very good indeed, you must go.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 22, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Cool thanks all. Yeah, we like churches.


We do?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2006)

Get used to it mate..

"We" like going to Bristol

"We" like going for Thali meals

"We" like visitng churches

..okay?

You get the message.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 22, 2006)

Have a nice anniversary day trip in Bristol you two!   xx


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> We do?


It's a good one though. St. Mary Redcliffe - much better than the cathedral.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 22, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's a good one though. St. Mary Redcliffe - much better than the cathedral.


Fairynuff - I do like churches if the building is genuinely beautiful or interesting. Some of them are poo though. I was in st paul's cathedral the other week and it's soooo boring and crap.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 22, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Fairynuff - I do like churches if the building is genuinely beautiful or interesting. Some of them are poo though. I was in st paul's cathedral the other week and it's soooo boring and crap.



Do you know how much it costs to get in to St Pauls? I work near there so thought about going in my lunch hour but someone said it was £8  

Sorry for the derail - hope you two have a lovely gooey day tomorrow


----------



## tastebud (Sep 22, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> gooey




Oh we will


----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2006)

Frankly, Bristol would hardly figure in my top 10 romantic towns.. if that's what you want maybe stay on the train till you get to Weston-super-Mare.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 22, 2006)

Who says we want romance?

_Poor_ Hollis -


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2006)

The Suspension Bridge is great, but the other side of it isn't even in Bristol. It's North Somerset, but as you can get to it directly from Bristol by walking over a beautiful bridge, I doubt many people, apart from those who live in Somerset, care much about the distinction.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Who says we want romance?
> 
> _Poor_ Hollis -



Whatever, frankly, Bristol is a poor destination city.. imho either Weston-super-Mare, or Burnham-on-Sea would be superior options.  That's all.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2006)

*whoooohoooo*

Check out this!

http://visitbristol.co.uk/site/things_to_do/p_24361

i nice tie-in with the trip to India.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 22, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Check out this!
> 
> http://visitbristol.co.uk/site/things_to_do/p_24361
> 
> i nice tie-in with the trip to India.


BA would hate it.

But thanks all the same. I do sometimes what myself & Brainaddict would do without you, you know Hollis. You cater for all our travel needs.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2006)

You say "Bristol - where should we go?" - I tell it to you. Straight! 

The musuem is brand new.. I'd say it was worth checking out - especially as it is right next to the station. Maybe get a coffee first? okay?.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 22, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Maybe get a coffee first?


 

Okay, will do.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 22, 2006)

£7 to get in? When I can see a much more interesting record of our colonial pillaging in the British Museum for free? Tis all very well for these provincial types I'm sure, but us metropolitans expect better!


----------



## JTG (Sep 22, 2006)

It's not actually a glorification of the Empire to be honest, it's far more interesting than that. Social history and that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 23, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Frankly, Bristol would hardly figure in my top 10 romantic towns.. if that's what you want maybe stay on the train till you get to Weston-super-Mare.



weston


LOL


it's the way you tell 'em Hollis


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2006)

I tell you  - its the elemental rawness of the place - the wind and the sea.. Weston transcends time and place.. at Weston you feel you are in touch with the universal.


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2006)

And with the people with the webbed toes, too.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, the tension mounts...


----------



## Skim (Sep 25, 2006)

Weston – feel the romance!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's not actually a glorification of the Empire to be honest, it's far more interesting than that. Social history and that.



Yes it's a very good museum. Caff is shit though


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Weston – feel the romance!




I hardly think you're being entirely fair to Weston with that photo.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2006)

*Weston - feel the romance..*


----------



## Skim (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm telling it like it is, Hollis. Take your rose-tinted specs off and smell the coffee!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2006)




----------

